# This is my music



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

Hey everyone. I thought I'd show you guys my music

__
https://soundcloud.com/

the piece "Return to Reason" can be viewed grafted to its source material here

and Here you can see the teaser trailer for the movie for which I am working on the score (my second feature-length score) (speaking of which, if anyone is interested in independent film check out indiegogo.com/hylo we really need supporters!)

I'll post in this thread anytime I have a new work posted, but you can also follow me on soundcloud or facebook


----------



## aleazk

interesting, but the first kind of images that come to my mind are some poetic and symbolic pictures of new york city, like this one










and not these images of the video. first time that i listen a midi version of an electric guitar!. good sounds anyway.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> interesting, but the first kind of images that come to my mind are some poetic and symbolic pictures of new york city, like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not these images of the video. first time that i listen a midi version of an electric guitar!. good sounds anyway.


Hey! I've been there!


----------



## violadude

Nice man! I like your stuff. It is a really interesting blend of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

my friend asked me to make a piece of music for him before he shot this. so it was a film scored pre-emptively. the first part is a fully acoustic trio, the second part is electroacoustic experiments; electric guitar (no effects beyond 'verb and 'drive) and computer glitch noise.

Aleazk- There are no midi electric guitars. that is all recorded. in Return to Reason the guitar and the saxophone is real, most of the piano is midi.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

__
https://soundcloud.com/quinndougherty%2Fthe-lost-city-of-tar

track and caption speak for itself.

I actually put about 400 dollars of production value into this, hiring studio, producer, and players... WORTH IT. coming from a punk background, I still believe in lo-fi bedroom music (which I think rings through my Return to Reason), but I wanted to try legit n polished this time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love that heavily distorted electric guitar in "Return to Reason." Fantastic stuff there! :clap: Keep up the good work!


----------

